# 93017



## prabha (Aug 25, 2009)

Iam billing for the radiologist.Can we bill CPT 93017 with myocardial perfusion codes(78465)when performed?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,
CPTs 78465 and 93017 are not bundled. Can be billed to-gether on the same date of service.

LMohan


----------

